# Can't Upgrade TiVo Bolt + to New Experience



## aprest (Mar 2, 2004)

I bought a new TiVo VOX remote and can't upgrade my TiVo Bolt+ to the New Experience user interface. I tried pressing the Blue Button on the remote as TiVo recommends on YouTube but that does nothing. The remote works fine with my TiVo Bolt+ and the existing firmware but there is no menu to allow me to upgrade to Experience so that I have VOX control. In addition, when I tried to login to my TiVo account, to upgrade that way, I can not even access my TiVo account. I have 5 TiVos and yet, when I try to logon its says that I have tried too many times to logon after only one try. I was on the telephone for 45 minutes today with TiVo support and they were of no help. I now have two Case Numbers and I was told that it might take up to 3 days to try to solve my problems.

This is NUTS!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aprest said:


> I bought a new TiVo VOX remote and can't upgrade my TiVo Bolt+ to the New Experience user interface. I tried pressing the Blue Button on the remote as TiVo recommends on YouTube but that does nothing. The remote works fine with my TiVo Bolt+ and the existing firmware but there is no menu to allow me to upgrade to Experience so that I have VOX control. In addition, when I tried to login to my TiVo account, to upgrade that way, I can not even access my TiVo account. I have 5 TiVos and yet, when I try to logon its says that I have tried too many times to logon after only one try. I was on the telephone for 45 minutes today with TiVo support and they were of no help. I now have two Case Numbers and I was told that it might take up to 3 days to try to solve my problems.
> 
> This is NUTS!


Make sure the remote is in RF


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Make sure the remote is in RF


Check this. When you press a buttons does the led blink red or yellow at the top of your remote. If it blinks red it is still in IR. In RF it blinks yellow.


----------



## southwos (Mar 4, 2004)

I just purchased a TiVo mini VOX. When I first configured it, it stated that I couldn't use the New Experience interface, so I downgraded. After a search I realized that it should have worked as I'm connecting the mini to a Bolt. I too have tried to press the blue voice button and nothing happens. I have it paired in RF as the remote shows a yellow flash when I use the remote (also, I don't have to point the remote at the mini). Any suggestions on how to upgrade to the New Experience? Will a Reset to Defaults work?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

southwos said:


> I just purchased a TiVo mini VOX. When I first configured it, it stated that I couldn't use the New Experience interface, so I downgraded. After a search I realized that it should have worked as I'm connecting the mini to a Bolt. I too have tried to press the blue voice button and nothing happens. I have it paired in RF as the remote shows a yellow flash when I use the remote (also, I don't have to point the remote at the mini). Any suggestions on how to upgrade to the New Experience? Will a Reset to Defaults work?


What software version is running on the host? It should be 21.7.2.RC14 to use TE4.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

southwos said:


> I just purchased a TiVo mini VOX. When I first configured it, it stated that I couldn't use the New Experience interface, so I downgraded. After a search I realized that it should have worked as I'm connecting the mini to a Bolt. I too have tried to press the blue voice button and nothing happens. I have it paired in RF as the remote shows a yellow flash when I use the remote (also, I don't have to point the remote at the mini). Any suggestions on how to upgrade to the New Experience? Will a Reset to Defaults work?


The Bolt has to be upgraded to TE4/Hydra in order for the Mini to also get TE4/Hydra.

Scott


----------



## southwos (Mar 4, 2004)

Not sure of the version running on the host TiVo bolt, but I did force connect TiVo on the bolt to get the latest version. Pressing the blue button doesn't start the update and I don't see any other options to update.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I saw the "get new Experience" under my apps menu and unchecked it under "manage."
I believe the B blue button is not assigned to update to hydra, its assigned to toggle CC.

I got a "pending Restart" and thought hydra was installed without my approval, but it just went to 20.7.4.RC29.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

southwos said:


> Not sure of the version running on the host TiVo bolt, but I did force connect TiVo on the bolt to get the latest version. Pressing the blue button doesn't start the update and I don't see any other options to update.


I believe you can log into your Tivo account on their website and request the update. There also has been a link posted here for it.

You should review some of the posts here on the Hydra UI before upgrading as if you don't like it, you have to reset your Tivo to go back.

Scott


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

He has the VOX remote. 
Pressing the Mic button is all that _should_ be needed to upgrade to Hydra


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

southwos said:


> Not sure of the version running on the host TiVo bolt, but I did force connect TiVo on the bolt to get the latest version.


As things stand now, a normal software update initiated via a TiVo service connection will just bring your box up-to-date within the UI version that you're running; that is, the latest version within either the 20.* or 21.* version branches. Upgrading a DVR from 20.* to 21.* requires executing one of the "upgrade to TE4" actions.



southwos said:


> *Pressing the blue button doesn't start the update and I don't see any other options to update.*


I can't tell if you're referring to the BOLT in this statement. As others have said, a Mini requires that its software version match whatever its connected host DVR is running; so you effectively upgrade a Mini to Hydra/gen4/TE4 by upgrading its host DVR. The Mini will prompt to be upgraded once it reconnects and recognizes that its host DVR's software has changed.

As for upgrading the host DVR, aside from the options listed on the New Experience web page, here -- pairing a VOX Remote with the DVR and using the blue Mic button, or the 'Get New Experience' app -- you could try using the "Early Access Request" form at:

New TiVo Experience Early Access Request Form​Just be aware that rolling back to TE3 requires a factory reset of the DVR, snuffing all recordings and settings.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> He has the VOX remote. ... Pressing the Mic button is all that _should_ be needed to upgrade to Hydra


@southwos has a VOX Remote paired with their new Mini VOX, surely, but it's unclear from their two posts whether their BOLT has a VOX Remote, as well:


southwos said:


> I just purchased a TiVo mini VOX. When I first configured it, it stated that I couldn't use the New Experience interface, so I downgraded. After a search I realized that it should have worked as I'm connecting the mini to a Bolt. I too have tried to press the blue voice button and nothing happens.





southwos said:


> Not sure of the version running on the host TiVo bolt, but I did force connect TiVo on the bolt to get the latest version. Pressing the blue button doesn't start the update and I don't see any other options to update.


When referring to pressing the Mic button, I'm assuming they're referring to the Mic button on their Mini VOX-paired VOX Remote ... which will NOT get a Mini upgraded.

But, now, looking at the date of their last post, 8 days ago, I'm assuming they worked-out the issue and didn't bother posting back that they'd succeeding in upgrading both boxes -- or that they grew frustrated and simply returned the Mini VOX.


----------



## southwos (Mar 4, 2004)

Just to give an update, I have not resolved my original issue, but decided I don't really care if I have the "New Experience". I understand it was confusing what I was saying, so I'll try to clear it up. I have a TiVo bolt and purchased a mini vox. When I was setting up the mini vox it had the "New Experience" interface out of the box. When I tried to connect to my bolt it stated that it couldn't unless I downgraded the interface to whatever the other interface is called. I downloaded and everything looks what I'm used to and works. I thought I would see what then new interface looks like and was trying to figure out how to update the mini to the "New Experience". I think what is being said is that both the bolt and mini have to have the same software version. I'm not in front of my bolt right now, but the mini is showing 20.7.4.RC18-USH-11-A95. I see that the version needs to be 20.7.4.RC20 or 21 to have the new interface. I can't find out how to update the bolt or mini to that version. If there is a simple way to do it I will try it and report back. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The "New Experience" AKA Hydra, is version 21.7.2 and its hard to go back if you don't like the upgrade, but it may be needed for VOX control.

On the Bolt, reverting back to 20.7/4 from Hydra meant to lost your recordings.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

southwos said:


> I can't find out how to update the bolt or mini to that version.


I don't know how to phrase it any differently than what I posted previously, >here<, other than clarifying the software version branches:

21.* = Hydra, gen4, TiVo Experience 4, TE4, The New TiVo Experience

20.* = Encore, gen3, TiVo Experience 3, TE3

... and to emphasize the point made by @ThAbtO, that if you choose to update the BOLT to Hydra/21.*, later rolling back to 20.* requires a factory reset of the DVR snuffing all recordings and settings.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

southwos said:


> I can't find out how to update the bolt or mini to that version. If there is a simple way to do it I will try it and report back. Thanks for all the suggestions.


The hint was in an earlier post in this thread (which I came to looking for how to upgrade) - look under the Apps menu.

That makes no sense to me, but sure enough - there was an entry advertising "Get New Experience" where you can trigger the update. Once your Bolt is updated, the Mini should update back to the new interface too.

Also repeating what the others have said - if you don't like it and want to go back you have to reset your Bolt loosing all recordings and settings.


----------

